# carry-on/portable air conditioning units



## sailingmorning (Apr 30, 2005)

Does anyone have recent experience and recommendations regarding suitability of an RV air conditioning unit over a hatch, or using the newer portable floor units? Most of the commentary in the threads is fairly old or just exploring as an option to the standard cruise air carry-ons. Would appreciate help before the heat waves settle over the Chesapeake.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

The down the hatch version work fine. So do the standard window units, but they have to removed every time you want to go up or down the companionway.

I switched over to what's called a portable AC and love it. It vents hot air out through a deck hatch, and blows out the condensation as well. So you can attach it to something and leave it in place while sailing. I bought the smallest unit I could find (but I have an Olson 30 with very little downstairs) and the thing keeps it freezing cold. When doing weekend races, we actually have to turn it down to sleep at night.

They are a bit more expensive though.

Just an example of them, I don't remember which one I have.
Amazon.com: Haier Black & Decker BPC08CJ Portable Air Conditioner, 8000-BTU: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21Z499bI1iL


----------



## sailingmorning (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you so much.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

We have used for about 10 years a LG 7000BTU window rattler. Put it into a hatch, seal with towels or other. It works a treat after 10 years in a salt environment. It was also very cheap in comparison to the marine/RV stuff


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

St Anna said:


> We have used for about 10 years a LG 7000BTU window rattler. Put it into a hatch, seal with towels or other. It works a treat after 10 years in a salt environment. It was also very cheap in comparison to the marine/RV stuff


Agreed, get it at lowes, or amazon. The prices will be much less, and while I hate to say anything is disposable... The $100 unit at lowes will work just fine for years, the $800 from West will also work for years... But if something goes wrong with the cheap one, well toss it and replace it, you are still way ahead.


----------



## sailingmorning (Apr 30, 2005)

Perhaps a silly question, but can the vent be attached to the vent through the cowl vent?


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

We also have been using one of those floor units for a couple of years, although we are currently in the process of installing a marine, water cooled unit. The floor unit was adequate, but it has a significant downside that neither the marine nor window units have - that is that the unit pulls air from the cabin to carry away the hot air. This means that it creates a negative air pressure, which will cause outside hot/humid air to come into the boat, which decreases efficiency. That and the fact that it takes up space is why we are making the switch. All that said, I think the downsides are made up by the fact that you don't need to carry it up to the deck and back inside like the CruiseAir units, and you don't have it blocking the companionway like the window units. As to your last question, it depends on the diameter of the cowl vent. I think our unit has a five inch diameter vent line. We actually vent ours out through one of our smaller port windows - we just remove the screen, squeeze down the vent a little to make it fit, then use a small piece of insulation to block the area around the vent. It is simple and given that the heat will be here in a matter of days, I'd pick one up now if that is the way you want to go. If you use it for a few years, you will likely get most of your money back if you selll it on CraigsList in the summer when they are sold out at the stores.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

After roasting on board this week I'm looking at all the options as well. Coleman makes a "marinized" version of their rooftop RV air conditioner line. You can get a heat kit for it also as an option which sounds intriguing. Look just like the RV units but I beleive the difference is incorporating some components that would stand up better to a marine environment. 95 lbs!
Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## sati8d (Jun 21, 2012)

Stumble said:


> The down the hatch version work fine. So do the standard window units, but they have to removed every time you want to go up or down the companionway.
> 
> I switched over to what's called a portable AC and love it. It vents hot air out through a deck hatch, and blows out the condensation as well. So you can attach it to something and leave it in place while sailing. I bought the smallest unit I could find (but I have an Olson 30 with very little downstairs) and the thing keeps it freezing cold. When doing weekend races, we actually have to turn it down to sleep at night.
> 
> ...


I just tried 2 different units and it did absolutely nothing onboard this boat. I let each one first an 8000 then a 10000 run for 1.5-2 hrs and the temp didn't drop whatsover. I've since researched it and there's not a lot of good comments.


----------

